# How to identy if I have posted in a thread



## Sun Catcher (Dec 6, 2013)

I could be crazy or thinking of another forum but I was sure there used to be a little thing in the thread title that would 'tell' you if you had posted in that thread. I am not seeing that now. It was really handy. 

Am I missing it or does it not exist? 

Thank you!

Oops, thread title "identify" not identy. &#55357;&#56900;


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Sun Catcher said:


> I could be crazy or thinking of another forum but I was sure there used to be a little thing in the thread title that would 'tell' you if you had posted in that thread. I am not seeing that now. It was really handy.
> 
> Am I missing it or does it not exist?
> 
> ...


On the main page of any forum, at the far right (next to the views count) you'll see the number of replies a thread has had. Click on that number and it will list all who have posted in it and how many times.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Once the thread goes beyond one page, a red circle with an exclamation point will appear to the left of the thread title in the envelope. If within the red circle you see a downward pointing arrow instead of the exclamation point, it means you have a post within that thread.


----------



## Sun Catcher (Dec 6, 2013)

A very big thank you to you both! Great info and very useful.

Any other little secrets you wish to share?


----------

